
Fearful of fake news blitz, U.S. Census enlists help of Google, Facebook Twitter - MilnerRoute
https://www.siliconvalley.com/2019/03/28/corrected-exclusive-fearful-of-fake-news-blitz-u-s-census-enlists-help-of-tech-giants/
======
haspoken
One doesn't need to fake news, merely to point out history:

[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/confirmed-the-
us-...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/confirmed-the-us-
census-b/?amp)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2004/07/30/us/homeland-security-
give...](https://www.nytimes.com/2004/07/30/us/homeland-security-given-data-
on-arab-americans.html)

